# Should we 1099 Uber/ Lyft?



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

was having a conversation with a friend and he brought the question of why I hadn't sent these companies a 1099, I didn't have a good answer, so should we?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

1099s aren't issued for payments to corporations in most cases. Besides, by issuing 1099s to you, Uber and Lyft are reporting the same information to the IRS, showing their own income.
The purpose of a 1099 is to prevent an underground economy of people working for cash under the table.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Chuck Morris said:


> was having a conversation with a friend and he brought the question of why I hadn't sent these companies a 1099, I didn't have a good answer, so should we?


Like Older Chauffeur said you're not required by the IRS to issue 1099's to corporations. There is nothing preventing you from doing it anyway however. Many companies issue 1099's to everyone regardless of their business structure.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UberTaxPro said:


> Like Older Chauffeur said you're not required by the IRS to issue 1099's to corporations. There is nothing preventing you from doing it anyway however. Many companies issue 1099's to everyone regardless of their business structure.


My past business experience taught me that the "blanket 1099" approach by some is and end run around registering as a taxable entity in every state they may operate or travel through. Think of it as a "first strike" option in the tax collection "pissing matches" designed to send a strong impression to the recipient that all tax liability is to be reconciled by them.

***Disclosure: Extensive supply chain experience, but NOT A TAX PRO!!


----------

